# S. Rhombeus?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey all I found this guy being sold at my LFS as a "Black Piranha" Im going to pick him up tonight, i just want to verify that it is indeed a S.Rhombus. Pls help me ASP so i can pick him up tonight







thanks all!!

Oh and sorry for the bad pic's i only had my cell with me when i was there


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Indeed a Rhombeus. go for the steal .


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Agree yes its a Rhom now quite wasting time and go pick that boy up and post some more pics.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, 100% rhom!...now, go get him, son!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

That my friend is a rhom for sure


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome! thanks for the quick replies guys









I ran out and grabbed it on the spot! guess how much it was?? 50$ and its 6"







Apparently the reason for the low price was because he kept knocking down the dividers in the tank @ the store and killed a elong and another rhom!!!







The owner said he "had to go"

The store had it for only 1 week, and it was shiped in with a bunch of other P's from puro ... i scored big on this 1!


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice grab.

Nice grab.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus, go for it


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

VinceC_69 said:


> Awesome! thanks for the quick replies guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fish Stores are so retarded. why would you put a fish in a tank with a divider that potentially could be knocked down? never had Divider problems. and my Elongatus wanted to kill my mac so bad. but never got through.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Us And Them said:


> Awesome! thanks for the quick replies guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fish Stores are so retarded. why would you put a fish in a tank with a divider that potentially could be knocked down? never had Divider problems. and my Elongatus wanted to kill my mac so bad. but never got through.
[/quote]

Exactly, I feel really bad for the other 2 fish. The elong was apparently a black mask. The dividers didn't look very well done to be honest, but whatever it got me a wicked deal.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks frank


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Aquatic Kingdom didnt do a very good job putting up those dividers at all.
And by the way the fish was the same price 2months ago when I picked one up


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a Rhom.


----------



## M. MONROE (May 31, 2010)

Looks like a rhom to me and a good lookin one too.


----------

